# Orbis Review – Spitfire Audio’s World Synthesizer based on David Fanshawe recordings



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 5, 2019)

*Orbis Review – Spitfire Audio’s World Synthesizer based on David Fanshawe recordings*








Orbis Review - Spitfire Audio's World Synthesizer based on David Fanshawe recordings - StrongMocha


%




www.strongmocha.com





*Orbis by Spitfire Audio Review*
I enjoy seeing Spitfire Audio taking an unconventional creative approach and launching new sample libraries. After the launch of Hauschka Composer Toolkit, we now take a look in our review at Orbis.

*British Composer David Fanshawe*
Orbis was facilitated by the sound recordings of the late 20th-century British composer David Fanshawe. Fanshawe voyaged around the planet catching an extraordinary 2,000 hours of audio recording. David Fanshawe died on 5th July 2010. He will be best remembered for his legendary choral work African Sanctus and for his great legacy to World Music The Fanshawe Collections – a vast archive of recordings of traditional music. David recorded with Nagra, Uher, and Stellavox tape machines. David has collected more than 2000 hours of the raw material.







*The Club of Boutique Sound Producer*
Spitfire Audio has been slowly stepping out their prime orchestral focus and joining the Team of leading companies of uncommon sounds: Luftrum (Luftrum 20), MIDIssonance (Omnisphere Bundle), PluginGuru (Signs of Life Library), Soniccouture (Haunted Spaces), Soundiron (Mimi Page Light & Shadow ), Sound Dust (ODDular), The Unfinished (RePro-1 Firebird ), Triple Spiral Audio (Discovery Trailer). When we look at libraries from we find marvelous ways outside the traditional path to created exceptional sounds, now Spitfire has joined this premium boutique libraries market. Spitfire Audio did send a review copy with no strings attached.

*Installation*
It is an effortless installation with the help of the Spitfire Audio Installation tool. You can download and install the library fully guided by the tool, later when updates are available, you need to relaunch the software tool to receive the latest version.






ORBIS – THE WORLD SYNTHESIZER Download Tool


*Sound*
Spitfire is taking a new creative approach with new sample libraries and concepts. For many composers having multiple classical instrument libraries. It is exciting to add another string/brass/woodwind library. The sounds recorded by David serve as source material for extensive sound processing. Orbis supplements your compositions providing not heard tones. Spitfire Audio generated loops, textures, one-shots, and pads from the original Fanshawe recordings. On top, almost all recordings have been processed. That makes the World Synthesizer Orbis so much more than a Field Recording Library including the legacy David Fanshawe’s Earth Encounters. Orbis supersedes the Kontakt virtual instrument library David Fanshawe’s Earth Encounters.






Kontakt based David Fanshawe’s Earth Encounters library


British witchcraft happens where Spitfire Audio combines unrivaled top class recordings with high rendering quality inside the included Spitfire property eDNA engine. Many composers always using the Kontakt based eDNA libraries will find that Orbis stretches the concept of eDNA further. When I looked into both libraries comparing eDNA in Kontakt vs. Orbis Engine, my preference is clearly with the Orbis engine.

Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:

*Orbis Review – Spitfire Audio’s World Synthesizer based on David Fanshawe recordings*








Orbis Review - Spitfire Audio's World Synthesizer based on David Fanshawe recordings - StrongMocha


%




www.strongmocha.com


----------



## idematoa (Aug 6, 2019)

*Playlist with Orbis*

Playlist with Orbis


----------

